

Ask HN: Which OS do you use for hosting web apps? - redxblood

I&#x27;m looking into options, so i wanna hear what other people use.I have the files for a web application, i only need the server now.
I&#x27;ve heard Ubuntu is good, but some say Xubuntu, others windows server. I never used Linux, so this is a good time for me to learn if neccesary. Ideas?
======
rahimnathwani
First decide whether you want to rent a virtual server or you want to use a
PaaS like Heroku. If the latter, then OS is irrelevant, so I'm assuming you've
decided on a virtual server.

Use a flavour of Linux. I recommend Debian. Others will recommend CentOS.
There are other options, but probably stick with one of these two.

What are you using for your development environment? It might be good to have
a local VM of the same distro, even if you're not ready to switch to linux on
the desktop. Otherwise you might push stuff to live which break on linux, even
if they work on, say, Windows or Mac. I'm thinking of stuff like whether
filenames are case sensitive, and the default encoding of files read into
Unicode objects (Python can behave differently on Windows and Linux).

Of course, this is all assuming you're using something cross-platform, and not
a Windows-specific dev stack.

------
LarryMade2
It sounds like you are not really a systems expert... so my recommendation
would be Ubuntu, mainly because of the answers you will be able to find via
Google compared to CentOS.

CentOS is a remix of Redhat's server, so support is generally secondhand and
also a lot of the community are pretty sysadmin savvy, so you may get lost in
the terse explanations and lack of hand holding.

On Ubuntu you get a wider audience, a lot of "how to" guides as well as a lot
of "what do I do now" discussion forums to glean from. As to the flavor of
ubuntu, you will only be doing a few things in the GUI (copy files, maybe a
backup program, etc.) most of the meat is accessing and editing the config
files via a terminal. I Would go with xubuntu as the GUI is not as resource
intensive as the others.

------
ericcope
I've read that CentOS is the best Linux distribution for public facing
applications because they take security very seriously. If you choose Ubuntu,
use the LTS version so its not moving so frequently but still maintained. I
use CentOS and Ubuntu for my web apps. I don't use Windows because my apps are
all LAMP based and switching to Windows offers no benefit. If your Application
is .Net based, you pretty much are required to use Windows (unless is Mono
compatible)...

------
CyberFonic
I use Google AppEngine for hosting WebApps. Lets me focus on the applications
and the environment is robust, scalable, etc. You can run the AppEngine SDK on
Mac, Linux and Windows so you can use whatever environment you are already
comfortable with.

If you really want to get down to the hardware, consider CoreOS.

------
ryanicle
I've been using CentOS for years. It has served pretty well for my needs.

------
hashtag
For a long time, was using CentOS. In recent years, Ubuntu.

